# 1961 Omega + Friend



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi guys. I have just had a couple of vintage Omega's dropped in my lap by a friend who's grandfather recently passed away. He was clearing the flat and found a couple of old watches. I said I didn't want to make an offer and look like I was ripping him off, so made him take them to a jewellers, offering to at least match what they put on the table. Long story short, Â£375 for the pair of 'em.

One is a 1961 9ct gold Auto, none date, original strap (which stinks of tobacco) and buckle. Very clean looking dial, glass a bit scuffed.

Other one I think is an earlier 9ct mechanical date, new strap but again original 9ct gold buckle. I dont know a great deal about vintage Omega, just wondering where I can go to find a bit more out about these pieces. Cant get the case open on the mechanical, so cant date it unfortunately. Got a photo bucket account open so I'll try and get some pic's on this week. Just wondering if i've picked up a bargain here really. Probably selling on again, after I know what i've got!

Thanks to anyone who can point me in the right direction!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Do either of them look like this one?










I think that you have a good buy there. It is always difficult when dealing with friends/relatives. I would happily give you some profit on those!

Mike


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Not far off Mike, mind you, all the Omega's of that era look the same to me!

One is almost identical to that, only on leather. Vary very slightly domed dial (or appears that way at least) and in that off-white steel effect. The other is a quite crisp flat white dial.

I think I'll get them looked at and serviced, then new straps (retaining the original buckles obviously- those things are like gold dust!) then probably keep one and sell one on.

Without seeing them, it may be a difficult question, but which are usually the more valuable between Automatic and Mechanical?


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

In order to identify which models you have, you will need to remove the case-backs, the model number will be engraved on the inside of the case back. Once you have the model number (and serial number from the movement), you can obtain info from the Omega Vintage website run by Omega, as well as many other Omega forums etc. Pre 1960 Omega models used a alpha-numeric system (eg KO 2849), post 1960 they moved to the system they still use - a series of numbers followed by a dot followed by another series of numbers (e.g. 166.0213).

You said you "Cant get the case open on the mechanical, so cant date it unfortunately" so I'm assuming by "mechanical" you mean manual winding as opposed to automatic winding. If the case back doesn't screw off, it will be a press-on type and you will need a case-back knife to remove it (or take it to a watchmaker).

The value of an old Omega has nothing to do with whether it's a manual or auto winding model.

Get some photo's up if you can, then perhaps we'll be able to give you more information about what watches you have!

Cheers

Dave


----------

